# شاهد عظامك بالتفصيل من جوالك من خلال أشعة اكس (شيئ خيالي)



## دلال مغربي (8 أغسطس 2011)

شاهد عظامك بالتفصيل من جوالك من خلال أشعة اكس
(شيئ خيالي)
 




*اشعة اكس سلط الكاميرا الخلفيه على يدك
وشاهد عظامك!!عظام يدك بعد تحميلك المحتوى وتشغيله*
*n95* n82* n73* n96*
 











* حــمــل مـن هــنــا *















​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور.....


----------



## mustafamogh (8 فبراير 2013)

وين البرنامج


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (26 يوليو 2013)

اخي البرنامج الذي تقوله عبارة عن خدعة فيديو مسجل مسبقاً ولدي معلومات عن هذا البرنامج الذي تتحدث عنه ، اقترح عدم ازعاج نفسك بهذا البرنامج وشكراَ ..


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

invalid links


----------

